# Tyre Dressing?



## J55RAG_audiTT (Jan 2, 2008)

I have tried different types of tyre dressing, most spray up the car. Anyone suggest a good one that does'nt or very minimal?

Cheers, Jason


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I use Meguiars Endurance gloss. Its a gel and lasts for ages so no problems with over spray. Just apply using a rag or a foam pad.


----------



## Welsh Auditor (Jan 30, 2008)

Try wonder wheels. Put it on with a pad, little mess. Buy it in Halfords, it is expensive but lasts for ages - I think mine is around 3 years old!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... e+dressing

It depends on what finish your going for. Personally i like the wet look. Meguiars endurance does give that, but, it does also spin off. :? You can minimise the spin off by buffing the tyre but that lessens the wet look.

I think the best for wet look and minimal spin off is turtle wax tyre dressing (the 1 in the clear spray bottle) apply it with a paint brush wait a few minutes then wipe off the excess with a cloth.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Most gels need to 'soak in' for a hour or two before driving off. If you apply it using a sponge applicator, you'll find you get a more even spread - less likely to flick onto the bodywork :wink:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

That's exactly how i applied it. I usually even leave it overnight before taking off the excess. The trouble is if you buff it, it leaves a matt finish.

And i want a wet look. :roll:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

qooqiiu said:


> That's exactly how i applied it. I usually even leave it overnight before taking off the excess. The trouble is if you buff it, it leaves a matt finish.
> 
> And i want a wet look. :roll:


You'll probably be better off with something like Meg's Hot Tyre Shine instead of a gel then. Spray it onto the pad and apply like the gel.


----------



## J55RAG_audiTT (Jan 2, 2008)

Cheers guys, i am currently using megs hot shine, looks great but does spin off. May have to try and leave it for longer and also wipe the excess off


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

guys get rid of the megs gel and get yourself some chemical guys trim gel from cleanyourcar.co.uk, trust me you'll not be disapointed!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Its much harder work but shoe polish works very well when buffed like a pair of shoes. Also it lasts for ages and ages


----------

